# Nano coating applied to plastic wheel arch liners?



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

With the intention of primarily easier cleaning and perhaps reduced signs of ageing/wear, what are your thoughts on applying a nano coating (in my case Gyeon Trim) to plastic wheel arch liners? I can't decide if it would be a waste of time due to the amount of cr*p the area will be bombarded with or a useful exercise (perhaps more than one coat would be required to make any difference?) 

Your thoughts/experience welcome


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Go for it, definitely not a waste of time


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I applied some of DetailedOnlines nano coat to my mates Disco and it worked brilliantly at adding the beading / coating to the plastic trim


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I use Auto finesse Revive, on my trim as an example, it lasts for ages and beads nicely. I can imagine it would do a good job of the trims in terms of protection but I can’t imagine it would last a long time in the arches though as they get battered, especially at this time of the year.

I’d look at maybe FK1000p if you have any as its cheap as chips. If you have Gyeon Trim in abundance or don’t mind using it then definitly sounds worth it, it would defo help the rinse off!


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

bluechimp said:


> I'd look at maybe FK1000p if you have any as its cheap as chips.


That's an interesting idea - I hadn't thought of using on the wheel arch liners!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

jdo said:


> That's an interesting idea - I hadn't thought of using on the wheel arch liners!


I use it everywhere that doesn't need gloss but does need protection, so sills, painted areas underneath, shuts etc.

Holds up really well.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I wouldn't go and buy product just for the arches, but what ever product I have left after coating wheels or paint gets used up on the less obvious trim like arches, engine bays, exhaust tips, brake disc bells etc.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I believe your better of just spray some Megs Hyperdressing or AG Vynil&Rubber after each wash.
Any coating will fail or arch liners due to the amount of crap thrown on there.


----------

